# Housing Before Visa Issue



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

We are moving closer to applying for an Elective Residency Visa but are faced with the housing before visa dilemma. We do not want to pay rent for as much as 3-4 months while waiting for a visa that may not be granted. We think we will be successful given that we are taking time to get everything in order while reading about and learning from others' experiences. Still, we don't like the idea of paying for an empty apartment. Are we just going to have to spend the money? How have other Forum members dealt with this issue? Thanks


----------



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

You will need a lease in order to get the visa. It is tough but it was how we had to do it. However, once the visa is approved, you will have 90 days to enter the country to activate it. You do that at the post office and pay a tax etc. then the post office will give you a date to go to the Questora di Strainieri for fingerprints and to turn in photos for you carta di identità (sp). Our appointment at the Questora was 3 months later. Through all of this, we were still packing and getting ready to move . . . 
My point is, you might find that you are going back and forth a few times making arrangements. We found that the apartment we rented before we were here was cheaper than paying for a hotel as we went in and out. And each time we came, we brought suitcases of clothes etc to leave. 

Also, it is possible to get a lease that doesn’t start for 3 months or even 6 months. 

Our visa application was approved in less than 6 weeks. So it can go quickly if you have everything ready to go. But the key thing for us was pensions and social security, not savings and investments. We could prove we had regular income, not just savings. 

Good luck.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

ElRey2020 said:


> We do not want to pay rent for as much as 3-4 months while waiting for a visa that may not be granted.


Yeah. Surprise! Nothing you can do about that. However should your application be rejected, as mine was, my understanding of Italian rental law is that you can get out of your lease by merely paying six months of rent. Should that alternative appear equally unattractive I suggest that you have a clause added to your rental contract such that should your PdS application be rejected you can walk away.

:flypig:


----------



## mrsellis99 (Jan 11, 2020)

Thank you for asking this question, as my husband and I have the same concern. A member here told me that you can put a "kick-out" clause in your lease. If you're visa is rejected, you can get out of the lease, but still have to pay the deposit and or 1 month's lease. 

I was also told that most rental properties require you to have a 4 year lease. We think we would be better off purchasing a small apartment we can afford, that even if we don't get the visa, we would have a place of our own when we come to visit.


----------



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

We are not ready to buy but we have found various lease options including an 18 month lease, a 4 year lease with a 4 year option (4+4), and a 3 year lease with a 2 year option (3+2). As you noted a cancellation clause is a must. A friend has reviewed a few apartments for us. We are feeling confident about taking a 3 week trip in May to secure an apartment. People on this site have been most helpful with PMs.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Don't buy until you've spent at least a winter in the area. Seriously buying without having experienced things will be much more expensive than a few months rent. 

Reselling a property can take years. Even if you're willing to give it away.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Ah I see Nick has already provided the same good advice....


----------



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

A question I had not thought to ask before: Will I need a fiscal code in order to rent an apartment?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Initially you need one for a lot of things…


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Least of your worries. You could even ask the consulate about applying before leaving home. But getting one once here is fairly quick and painless.


----------

